# FR: He has been an alcoholic for 15 years



## lj123

Would " Il a été un alcoolique depuis quinze ans" a suitable translation for "He's been an alcoholic for fifteen years."?


----------



## frenchlady

je dirais : _il a été alcoolique pendant 15 ans_


----------



## jierbe31

lj123 said:


> Would " Il a été un alcoolique depuis quinze ans" a suitable translation for "He's been an alcoholic for fifteen years."?



No it wouldn't, definitely not. 
In that sort of sentence where the English present perfect means he is still an alcoholic today, it has to be translated by a French present.
=> Il est alcoolique depuis quinze ans.
Please also note the absence of article before the predicative adjective.


----------



## anagram

il est alcoolique depuis 15 ans
cela fait 15 ans qu'il est alcoolique


----------



## frenchlady

oups. comment drait-on "il a été alcoolique pendant 15 ans" (dans le sens où il ne l'est plus ) ?


----------



## Miss Déclic

He had been an alcoholic for 15 years... ?


----------



## anagram

he was.....


----------



## Miss Déclic

aaaargh! I was going to edit my answer and then I left it!
Would you mind explaining why it's "he was" and not "he had been"? or does it depend on the context?


----------



## lj123

Would it not be pendant then rather than depuis?


----------



## anagram

he had been = il avait été


----------



## Miss Déclic

Merci anagram. En effet c'est la traduction littérale mais je pensais que c'était un peu plus compliqué que  ça...


----------



## lj123

"He has been an alcoholic for 15 years"

Would this be depuis quinze and or pendant quinze ans" ?

Merci


----------



## SwissPete

... depuis quinze ans.


----------



## cropje_jnr

Also already discussed in depth here.

And guess who asked.


----------



## lj123

cropje_jnr said:


> Also already discussed in depth here.
> 
> And guess who asked.



I was just trying to get an answer to the question I asked particularly looking at depuis or pendant.  je suis desolée!


----------



## janpol

comment traduis-tu la phrase entière,  Swisspete ?
 MercI.


----------



## Jeraldine

« Pendant 15 ans », pourrait faire croire qu’il c’est arrêté a un moment donné (pendant 15 ans, de 1985 à 2000 par exemple, une durée de 15 ans dans le temps), alors que « depuis 15 ans » donne la notion d’une durée plus reprochée, «depuis 15 ans » et cela jusqu'à aujourd’hui.


----------



## janpol

certes, mais c'était le temps du verbe qui m'intéressait...


----------



## Jeraldine

Très bien alors voici ma version!
 
"Il est (c'est un) alcoolique depuis 15 ans"
 
Ce temps en Anglais transmet la durée, pas un temps « passé » a mon avis, c’est pour cela que j’utiliserais le présent, surtout comme il l’est toujours (alcoolique).


----------



## janpol

Merci
j'hésitais entre    "il a été.... pendant...."  et  "il est..... depuis...."


----------



## SwissPete

janpol said:


> comment traduis-tu la phrase entière, Swisspete ?
> Merci.


 

Je dirais « "Il est alcoolique depuis 15 ans" ».


----------



## Tiffin

eh bien moi je préfère cela fait 15 ans qu'il est alcoolique.
Et hop la discussion at length dont parlait cropje est repartie...


----------

